# Cheating' wife could face jail as husband urges police to enforce Arizona adultery la



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Interesting article..

Cheating wife could face jail as husband urges police to enforce archaic adultery law | Mail Online


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey States could potentially solve a lot of their budgetary problems via those hefty fines. :smthumbup:

Unfortunately any surplus would be offset by increasing the number of police detectives, judges, prosecutors, public defendants, and the creation of more jails. To bad because as much as I like the idea, I'm afraid that in the end, it could make a State's financial situation much worse considering that a large percentage of its population would be behind bars.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> Interesting article..
> 
> Cheating wife could face jail as husband urges police to enforce archaic adultery law | Mail Online



That`s serious messed up.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You'd think he'd just get a divorce by now. They don't even live together.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

michzz said:


> I'm not so against having anti-adultery laws, but he does need to get on with his life.
> 
> For example, I don't think a cheating souse should be eligible for spousal support.
> 
> ...


I found a site the supposedly shows which states Adultry is Illegal.

It is ILLEGAL in:
Alabama
Arizona
Colorado
Florida
Georgia
Illinois
Indiana
Kansas
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
North Carolina
Oklahoma
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Tennessee
Utah
Virginia


I think It should be illegal myself, especially with so many STD's out there!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Darth Vader said:


> I found a site the supposedly shows which states Adultry is Illegal.
> 
> It is ILLEGAL in:
> Alabama
> ...



Perhaps but the laws on the books in those states are ancient and unused.
They aren`t enforced.

Even North Carolina only uses infidelity in punishments in civil matters.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

This guy needs to move on. His wife is/was a serial cheating skank. A real monster.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you guys here discussed that case in which a wife took her husband to court because he snooped in her e-mail account and discovered that she was cheating.

I'm wondering how that resulted.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

As much as I hate cheaters and cheating, I don't think sticking 70% of the population in jail is a good thing, especially since in my area, they just closed down a bunch of prisons and released some really scummy individuals in the process.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

ofcourse liberalland massachusetts (where I'm from) is on the list and conservative Texas isn't!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

What about instead of making it illegal they had a public "Adulterer List" like they do for Child Molesters that live in your area?

The thought of getting caught and ending up on that list would probably be so embarrassing it would persuade people to think twice about cheating


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Dumping a box full of scorpions and snakes in her house would be my remedy.


----------



## StrangerThanFiction (Jul 19, 2011)

talk about exposing


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Perhaps but the laws on the books in those states are ancient and unused.
> They aren`t enforced.
> 
> Even North Carolina only uses infidelity in punishments in civil matters.


Perhaps that's true, however, it should be enforced in every state, my reasoning behind it, STD's, like AIDS!

Shoot, giving someone aids is like murder on so many levels!

Has anyone ever heard in here about someone who gave an sdt to someone else, then had charges filed against them? I haven't.:scratchhead:


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> What about instead of making it illegal they had a public "Adulterer List" like they do for Child Molesters that live in your area?
> 
> The thought of getting caught and ending up on that list would probably be so embarrassing it would persuade people to think twice about cheating


Well, there is one web site called cheaterville.com. It's not the same thing though.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> Interesting article..
> 
> Cheating wife could face jail as husband urges police to enforce archaic adultery law | Mail Online


That would be sweet. I don't think he will get anywhere with it, but I hope she does get jail time:smthumbup:


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Initfortheduration said:


> This guy needs to move on. His wife is/was a serial cheating skank. A real monster.


She looks like one too. And now her mug is all over the news across the US. Any decent man would do well to stay away from her.


----------

